# Bugera 333XL vs. Bugera 6262



## anthonyfaso (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm looking at getting a new amp head, and these two are right up my alley price wise, but i don't know which one to get. i play in drop B and play stuff like veil of maya, elitist, august burns red, and i'm looking for a heavy, tight distortion that's not muddy and has note clarity. im just wondering what everyone's opinion on these two are. thanks guys.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 7, 2011)

For the music you mentioned, a 6262 would be closer, probably. It's a bit beefier and more low mid-heavy.

There's really no right answer here, though, man. Listen to them both (if you can, try them) and go with the one you think sounds better.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jan 7, 2011)

Philligan said:


> For the music you mentioned, a 6262 would be closer, probably. It's a bit beefier and more low mid-heavy.
> 
> There's really no right answer here, though, man. Listen to them both (if you can, try them) and go with the one you think sounds better.


my guitar center doesn't have them, and it's kinda hard to tell just by youtube vids haha.


----------



## G1L (Jan 7, 2011)

Both amps will be able to help you get to what you want to be tone wise from what ive heard via clips of each amp online.

I've heard great things about the 333xl but have had no personal experience playing either the 333 or 6262.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 7, 2011)

Personally I would get the 333XL... they're both sick amps and will get you the tone you're after, but the 333XL has its own noisegate and an FX loop with volume controls... I can't recall if the 6262 has volume knobs for the loop.


Elitist and ABR use 6505 /5150 amps so the 6262 would be closer for that... VoM uses Randalls... also Circle of Contempt I think recorded their last record with the 333XL


----------



## op1e (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you set on brand new for warranty purposes? If not, dont forget to check craigs and local adds for Peavey Ultra's, Butcher's, VTM's, Marshall Valvestate's. I see the sickest deals when I have no liquid fundage. There's a guy in the next town over with a vs8100 and an Ampeg 412 for $200. Wish I could get it just for variety for the studio.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 7, 2011)

op1e said:


> I see the sickest deals when I have no liquid fundage.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've personally played a 333XL going into it with a closed mind- I was shocked when it turned out being one of the best sounding amps I've ever played. So much so, that I put it on layaway. I played a Steven Carpenter 607B through it, and clarity/punch were not a problem. Granted, I'm not a very good guitarist, but I know enough to tell when an amp performs and am DEFINATELY a tone whore .

Here's a decent vid of what the 333 model sounds like mic'd. *Note, his head has EL34's, which come standard in the 333XL*



Another (same guy, same amp) w/ a 7 string




I have no input regarding the 6262 though, sorry.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jan 7, 2011)

op1e said:


> Are you set on brand new for warranty purposes? If not, dont forget to check craigs and local adds for Peavey Ultra's, Butcher's, VTM's, Marshall Valvestate's. I see the sickest deals when I have no liquid fundage. There's a guy in the next town over with a vs8100 and an Ampeg 412 for $200. Wish I could get it just for variety for the studio.



DON'T 
GET
A
PEAVEY
BUTCHER.
Go for the 6262, though i would go for something a lil more reliable than a Bugera. As quoted above A Marshall AVT would work, but for bruutz Look at a Peavey 6505, they are perfect for your tuning.


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm think i'm gonna get the 333xl since they can get both get the sound i'm looking for. the 333xl seems a lot more versatile than the 6262


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 8, 2011)

good choice man


----------



## Metal_Late (Jan 8, 2011)

Allmost 3 years behind with 333xl and no worries other than few dead leds 
Recording upcoming EP with it. Beats all other amps I´ve played.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> good choice man


 
^This


----------



## viesczy (Jan 9, 2011)

I picked up a 333XL just to see how it compares to my XXX, my VH100, my El D 100, and honestly, it is a great amp! It has all the gain you could want on the ultra channel, I have that dialed with the gain @ about 12 to 1 o'clock and use it for my rhythm work and then the crunch channel is dialed in a little brighter voiced (it is already) to be my lead channel so I cut through the mix better. 

While I'm sure that the 6262 is a good amp, the one less channel might be a liability to live music IMO. 

The amazing thing to me is that I'd say that the 333xl is a better sounding amp than my XXX. There is negligible gain difference between the two amps, but I'd say that the 333XL is a shade more articulate. 

Now when the Trirec and the Magician come out, that'll be a decision to make too. A Mesa clone for 1/3rd the cost!

Derek


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 10, 2011)

Got a chance to play a 6262 2x12 combo today, and to be honest- I wasn't super impressed. Granted, the 333XL I played was a head, but it was just loads more awesome-er (improper English for emphasis). Not saying the 6262 was bad by any means- hell, it is leaps and bounds better than a Line6 Spider Valve combo (IMHO).


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 10, 2011)

The 333XL is more organic than the XXX Honestly talking, but it can't beat the brutal tightness and sharp knife edge of the 6262, so yeah, it's your choice, Brutality VS Versatility.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 6260, and it is a great amp that takes after the 6505/5150 tone, but than has a great clean channel  I would recommend bugeras to anyone who wants a good amp but doesn't want to spend a lot of money.

Also about the 333xl and the regular 333, the 333xl sounds more like the JSX while the latter one sounds like a XXX. I want to get one of these, but I think I'll wait for the Magician(Mark IV copy) to come out! But then again......


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to play the TriRec....


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jan 10, 2011)

axle1 said:


> DON'T
> GET
> A
> PEAVEY
> ...



Only the 2008-09 models had the reliability issues, those are long gone....the 6262 is pretty much a 6505+ with an affordable price point (and from my experience, the cleans are actually a bit improved.) To the OP..congrats on the 333...Should serve you well \m/


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> I want to play the TriRec....


 You and I both, my friend!


----------



## viesczy (Jan 12, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> Also about the 333xl and the regular 333, the 333xl sounds more like the JSX while the latter one sounds like a XXX. I want to get one of these, but I think I'll wait for the Magician(Mark IV copy) to come out! But then again......



All the clips I've heard from the 333 & 333XL sounded nearly alike to my ears, just that the XL had the gate and XL switches, that's why I went the XL route and not 333 only as I have a XXX and wanted a slight variation. I didn't think that Bugera used different circuits within the two?  And I swear that gate is nearly non existent!

As for the Mesa clones, I'm seriously thinking on getting one of those bad boys. Or both... 

Derek


----------



## Lukifer (May 5, 2011)

Necro bump!!!!

I have a 333xl and like it. Note I didn't say love. It's versatile and articulate but a bit noisy. The noise gate does squat to me. I bought a rocktron guitar silencer to make up for it. But it doesn't get the brootalz low end gain punch I was hoping. So may swap for the 6262. We will see.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 5, 2011)

friends 333xl sounds tight and punchy, and just overall sounds really good. i have had no experience with any of there other amps it sounds pretty good next to my 6505+ and the gate really helps it. reverb sounds okay also


----------



## kayhen (Jun 11, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> I've personally played a 333XL going into it with a closed mind- I was shocked when it turned out being one of the best sounding amps I've ever played. So much so, that I put it on layaway. I played a Steven Carpenter 607B through it, and clarity/punch were not a problem. Granted, I'm not a very good guitarist, but I know enough to tell when an amp performs and am DEFINATELY a tone whore .
> 
> Here's a decent vid of what the 333 model sounds like mic'd. *Note, his head has EL34's, which come standard in the 333XL*
> 
> ...





Let's not forget that the guy is using a Marshall 1960BV cab with celestions v30 what cheaper cabs can pair well with this head?


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 11, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Necro bump!!!!
> 
> I have a 333xl and like it. Note I didn't say love. It's versatile and articulate but a bit noisy. The noise gate does squat to me. I bought a rocktron guitar silencer to make up for it. But it doesn't get the brootalz low end gain punch I was hoping. So may swap for the 6262. We will see.



I have a 6260 and it is very brütal and tight with a tube screamer and noise gate. I can't wait for the trirec to come out, but unfortunately, the release date has been moved back to november.... I know what I'm asking for my birthday


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 11, 2011)

I ended up swapping for the 6262 a while back and love it. The 333 was more versatile but I wanted crushing metal high gain glory. I don't play djent so don't need uber tightness and all that. I got a boss SD-1 and a noise gate and it rips. Sounds just like my old 5150. With a full re-tube I bet it would sound even better. 

I'm using a Laney 4x12 and it sounds good but I think the cab is old and honestly I think the speakers aren't the best in it. But it does the job.


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 6262-212 (though I would like a cab with Vintage 30s), and it is pretty good. It's not exactly the tone I want, but the tone I want would cost me probably $3000 haha. The crunch channel is surprisingly good though, I just wish it had a dedicated button on the pedal. I'm no touring guitarist or anything atm, so I don't need a Mesa. One day though....


EDIT: Don't get me wrong though, tonally, it is worth much more than it's priced.


----------



## paris (Aug 15, 2012)

anthonyfaso said:


> i'm looking at getting a new amp head, and these two are right up my alley price wise, but i don't know which one to get. i play in drop B and play stuff like veil of maya, elitist, august burns red, and i'm looking for a heavy, tight distortion that's not muddy and has note clarity. im just wondering what everyone's opinion on these two are. thanks guys.



i play deathcore, metal as heavy as it gets. i ordered the 6262 on ebay first. dude, it dont compete with the 333xl. the gain is just not there. usable gain i mean. the 333xl is noiseless, compressed with heavy ass distortion and sounds very hotrod marshall/soldano as the 6262 is fizzy and gritty. the crunch channel alone smashes the 6262. the 6262 also has no cleans. now the 333xl doesnt have say, fender blackface cleans, but their nice, crisp and full plus totally usable. ITS THE 333XL FOR ME BRO


----------



## paris (Aug 15, 2012)

BTW, I HATE ALL DISTORTION PEDALS. I WANT THE HEAD TO DO ALL THE WORK. I AM PAYING FOR AN AMPS SOUND AND I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO IMPORT IT FROM ANYWHERE. IF YOU SET IT RIGHT THE HEAD SHOULD DO IT ALL AND IF IT DONT I DONT WANT!!!!!!


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog (Aug 15, 2012)

Although Bugeras sound great, remember they're cheaply made and not necessarily very durable - mine broke after 3 days of owning it - wouldn't recommend Bugera to anybody


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2012)

Most the first run did, but things have been sorted out. The first run of EVH 5153 had reliability issues, yet no one ever brings that up.


----------



## indreku (Aug 15, 2012)

Tried couple of months back in a local store with a local guitar 6262, 6260 and 33xl 212 versions. The 333xl was good and would really liked to try the head version but the one that impressed me the most was 6260...it had good gain and a descent clean (I play djent deathcore style of stuff mainly) and that would be the amp I'd go if I ever needed a cheaper amp. The 6262 didn't impress me, it lacked something - now I know that these 2 amps should be basically the same but to my ears and my band mates they didn't. I must admit that the 6260 would need the extra cash for a noise gate and a maxon or ibanez od808 but the price tag is already smaller on the 6260, so yeah this is my 2 cents.


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the chance to sit down at Guitar Center yesterday and compare a Bugera 6262 2x12 against one of the older Peavey 5150 2x12's, and the Bugera blew it away. I liked both, but the lead channel of the 6262 sounded punchier and ballsier at both low and high volumes (not that I could crank it too much). Now the question is do I go ahead and buy it or look around for a 333XL?


----------



## The SG King (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a 333xl infinium (the new kind) and you can get almost any tone you can imagine with it. In my video I borrowed my sister's iphone 4s for the video/audio since i don't exactly have a professional set up. 

It has a pretty brutal tone. 
Just a warning though. I've had problems with mine. Since I don't actively gig or anything, this honestly isn't much more than a headache for me, but the infinium lights seem to be acting up. I've blown a tube or two already with it, but i think i may just have a lemon  but, regardless, try one out, it's worth it.


----------



## Iron Beard (Aug 16, 2012)

ive never played a 6262 but the other guitar player in my band has a 333xl and it sounds great. keeps up with my 6505+ and my carvin v3 great and after 2 years he still hasnt had a issues with it and he bought it used.


----------

